

Tough Agile Questions - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/tough-agile-questions/

======
gcb
I can answer #3

It will be done by the date you want it done. Easy.

What changes is scope. You may not have all features, but it will be out of
the door every coupe Weeks.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Another good answer is "It doesn't matter. We're going to be re-estimating
each time we close a sprint anyway."

